

Ask HN: Marketing/Advertising information? - endlessvoid94

What are your best books, online resources, articles, blogs, etc for information on marketing and advertising?  I want to know the essentials that would be useful to a web startup.
======
yan
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+%22...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+%22ask+yc%22+marketing)

